# any tricks for cutting stove pipe?



## bostock (Sep 26, 2012)

see pics - need about 8" or so to connect it up. Bought a 12" length and tried cutting but i'm thinking my metal shears are too weak (i think the pipe is 22guage? not sure - from Lowes). Anyway i'm sure the answer is just "get bigger shears" but i wondered if there's any additional old-timer know how that might be of assistance. Thanks folks


----------



## sebring (Sep 26, 2012)

I use a hand grinder with a diamond blade. Use eye protection.


----------



## Todd 2 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've used a sawall or a jig saw with a fine tooth quality metal blade, put 2 or 3 lairs of duct tape on the bottom of the saws shoe plate to keep it from scratching the pipe if looks are important.  Gloves & glasses too


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Sep 26, 2012)

Grinder with a cut-off wheel.  I've done single and double wall, no problems.


----------



## rwhite (Sep 26, 2012)

A hacksaw is a great tool for cutting crooked. I'd draw a line and use a cut off blade.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 26, 2012)

Aviation snips. Piece of cake.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...langId=-1&keyword=aviation+snips#.UGPBSa7F24o


----------



## realstihl (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll second the aviation snips, but will add that you need offset right or left. Wiss is the brand name and the are over $20.00 to buy. Probably more money than the piece of pipe you're cutting. Offset is the way to go on pipe.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's some info on how to cut round pipe. There are different methods depending on the depth of cut, gauge of metal, and whether the sheet is flat (like lock seam pipe) or already joined into a round pipe.If the cut is shallow and you are only removing an inch or two, then a right handed aviation snip should do the job. You may need to hacksaw thru the seam. Wear gloves if you haven't done this before or you hands may look like you just tried to give an alley cat a bath.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/so-what-is-the-easiest-way-to-cut-stove-pipe.6961/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Cut_Sheet_Metal_and_Stove_Pipe/


----------



## Sodbuster (Sep 27, 2012)

x2 on the angle grinder, just a cutoff wheel will do nicely, $2-3. Take your time and follow the line and it will look perfect.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2012)

I always used a 7-1/4" circular saw with an abrasive cut-off blade.
Mark the length on the circumference of the pipe with a Sharpie.
Lay the pipe flat on the floor, kneel down & hold it still with one shin.
Plunge cut to get started & then roll the pipe towards the saw until you complete the cut.
Wear a face shield AND safety glasses, as shrapnel flies everywhere.
When you're done, deburr the edges with a smooth file...
I might add that it is WAY easier if you have another similarly protected body to secure & roll the pipe for you...


----------



## Todd (Sep 27, 2012)

Adjustable slip pipe works great for sections like that. After you cut that pipe you may find you need to crimp that adapter more on your liner to fit inside your short section of pipe.


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Daksy, it's rare that I would disagree with you, but that would seem to be freakin dangerous with a 12" piece of pipe. And just slightly less so with a longer one. My sister-in-law sliced her leg open with a circular saw trying to cut that way. If the saw or the piece of metal gets away from you, torn flesh is a very possible result.


----------



## realstihl (Sep 27, 2012)

Snips is the safest way to cut pipe. No noise or high speed rotary action going on. Yes, they are expensive but a trip to the emergency will be more. Wear leather gloves and take your time. Sheetmetal snips around the house is a good thing. You'll use the again on another project.


----------



## Jags (Sep 27, 2012)

Mark where you need and then take it to the nearest metal shop with a metal band saw.  Let them worry about the safety side.  Probably a $5.00 cut.

Or Chuck Norris....


----------



## Todd (Sep 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> Daksy, it's rare that I would disagree with you, but that would seem to be freakin dangerous with a 12" piece of pipe. And just slightly less so with a longer one. My sister-in-law sliced her leg open with a circular saw trying to cut that way. If the saw or the piece of metal gets away from you, torn flesh is a very possible result.


Wear chaps to protect the gonads!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 27, 2012)

Or if you want to be really simple, buy your pipe from the local hardware and have them do the cutting. Most will do it with no additional cost to you.


----------



## bostock (Sep 27, 2012)

great input, all....i'm leaning towards the angle grinder only because i have that already..and yeah, i'll wear eye gear


----------



## Milton Findley (Sep 27, 2012)

Jags said:


> Mark where you need and then take it to the nearest metal shop with a metal band saw. Let them worry about the safety side. Probably a $5.00 cut.
> 
> Or Chuck Norris....


 
Exactly Jags, I get mine cut at the stove store where I buy the connecting pipe, and they do it for free.  22 gauge is a bear even with Wiss aviation snips.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 27, 2012)

begreen said:


> Daksy, it's rare that I would disagree with you, but that would seem to be freakin dangerous with a 12" piece of pipe. And just slightly less so with a longer one. My sister-in-law sliced her leg open with a circular saw trying to cut that way. If the saw or the piece of metal gets away from you, torn flesh is a very possible result.


 
I agree it's not the ideal way to cut metal, but that's the way I've done it & would do it again. The OP asked for input. I gave mine. I don't recommend ANYONE try anything that they are not totally comfortable with. ANY power tool is a danger to the operator as soon as he disrespects it.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Sep 27, 2012)

wiss snips, nothin to it


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 27, 2012)

I have always used Wiss Aviation Snips.  I like the red (right hand) and green (left hand) over the yellow straights.  But they are expensive and there have been many other good suggestions here for a one time cut.  However, if you have a need in the future, Wiss is the best snips made IMO.
Chief


----------



## bostock (Oct 2, 2012)

DONE - angle grinder with a $1.48 cutoff wheel did a nice clean job (and made quite a show for the kids!) Just need to put the damper in place and i'm ready to burn


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad you got it. I have cut about a half dozen pieces in the last couple years.. even some flex liner, and a grinder with cut off wheel has worked great.


----------



## spolleypt (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone used a miter saw with metal cutting blade.   It actually is a saw blade not a disc. I cut a aluminum thermofin plates for radiant with it and it worked well, but of course it is much softer?  What about oscillating tool?


----------



## Simonkenton (Oct 30, 2014)

" My sister-in-law sliced her leg open with a circular saw trying to cut that way. "  
It is not a job for a girl. A circular saw with a metal cutting blade is just the tool for the job.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 30, 2014)

Simonkenton said:


> " My sister-in-law sliced her leg open with a circular saw trying to cut that way. "
> It is not a job for a girl. A circular saw with a metal cutting blade is just the tool for the job.


----------

